# Bamboo fly rod



## Ironworker (May 12, 2016)

I have one for sale I am also looking for one.


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 12, 2016)

Well don’t keep us in suspense, what do you have for sale??


----------



## svk (Jul 24, 2016)

I love the thought of fly fishing. I know north of you there are many great spots. Not as many around here.


----------

